# Refund to spouse visa application uk



## tosi1 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have paid for my spouse visa application but haven't done the biometrics yet, will they refund my visa fee?


----------



## Sticker (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes you can get a refund of the application fees before you do the biometrics. you need to fill in a refund form online where you submit the application and they will issue refund.

I withdraw an application after payment and before biometrics and got full refund within 3 days.


----------



## tosi1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you you made my day with you answer ! Mey I ask what was your reason for withdrawing your application?


----------



## Sticker (Oct 8, 2012)

tosi1 said:


> Thank you you made my day with you answer ! Mey I ask what was your reason for withdrawing your application?


I applied for my wife and daughter, and found that my daughter is eligible for British passport. I withdraw her application. 

Got full refund for both applications and applied again for my wife only.


----------



## tosi1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info Sticker, very helpfull.


----------



## tosi1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sticker said:


> I applied for my wife and daughter, and found that my daughter is eligible for British passport. I withdraw her application.
> 
> Got full refund for both applications and applied again for my wife only.


how did you request you refund in writing or using the online visa refund request on visa4uk? as i have requested a refund and they haven't refunded the visa fee yet!


----------



## Sticker (Oct 8, 2012)

You should have received payment confirmation email from visa4uk after you made payment and in that email there is a link for a refund fees form which you should fill in.

Otherwise look in google for ( visa4uk refund request ) 

Sorry, I am new and not allowed to post links here 

cheers


----------

